# Indianapolis Colts commorative tractor on Ebay



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I was surfing Ebay and found this. Going cheap so far and sure would make some Simplicity/Colts fan happy.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2778748613&category=25200


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

No way... that thing is ugly IMHO. Now if it had steeler colors... well... no, wouldn't do it either. Guess I'm not that obsessed.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

There is another one in Packer's colors also on Ebay. Aren't these machine a few years old? Or am I remembering something else?


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

They should have left it orange and put Bengals Stripes on it!:thumbsup:


----------



## BradT (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm guessing it's been at least five years since these were made, but I could be wrong. Would question the part about "manufacturer's warranty". If Kent is lurking out there, he would probably know when these were produced.


----------



## cousy51 (Sep 16, 2003)

Like Simplicity; can't stand the Colts; hope they loose. Nice tractor


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Is that for real? It looks like a Photoshop'ed image.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*Here is the Packer's tractor*

Here is the link to the Packer's tractor.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2372170163&category=519


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

I think they are regents right? 
a few years ago i heard of someone selling for the packers one for big $$$ (or trying to sell it at least) 

I think i like the simple orange better... Brett Favre can sign a shirt for me but definetly not my tractor...:naah:


----------



## Rusty_Nuts (Jan 11, 2004)

OK about one hour trying get this up here so you can click on it.

It kinda looks like this one to me. What you guys think?


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2373068301&category=50375


----------

